# R15-300 0x1208 - Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-300: 0x1208
Staggered rollout began 4/30/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127423

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

What exactly is "group play" with the latest update?


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> What exactly is "group play" with the latest update?


If you have a group of the same show, you can press the play button on your remote with the group title highlighted and it will play all the shows consecutively, oldest to newest.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

zuf said:


> If you have a group of the same show, you can press the play button on your remote with the group title highlighted and it will play all the shows consecutively, oldest to newest.


Of course...group play..kinda self explanitory.


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

Sea bass said:


> Of course...group play..kinda self explanitory.


"kinda" is right. Makes perfect sense to me now that I know what it is. Wasn't so self-explanatory the first time I heard it. In any case, it's a nice feature--I used it again just tonight.


----------



## tpetri (Feb 4, 2008)

Quick Question:

When a program is recorded, why is it sometimes cut short by the last little piece (10-30 seconds)? This happens consistently to a couple of series I record. I have added a minute to the end time, but that sometimes interferes with another recording starting immediately after it. I would think that the recorder records the program through to its end, not according to the clock time.

Which raises the question: Are the recorder clock and the receiver clock separate units? If so, is there a way to synchronize them? 

If not, any suggestions to making this situation go away would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

tpetri said:


> Quick Question:
> 
> When a program is recorded, why is it sometimes cut short by the last little piece (10-30 seconds)? This happens consistently to a couple of series I record. I have added a minute to the end time, but that sometimes interferes with another recording starting immediately after it. I would think that the recorder records the program through to its end, not according to the clock time.
> 
> ...


The receiver will record from the time the show is scheduled to begin to the time it is scheduled to end. Some shows are scheduled in the Guide to account for that minute or two extra past the hour, but as you have encountered, most shows do not. This is the case where the network knows the show is going to go past the end of the hour, but does not update the Guide info with that information. Unfortunately, for these shows there is nothing you can except to pad your recording or miss the end of the show (which hopefully are just the previews for next week).

As for the recorder clock and receiver clock, most indications is that they are the same although some users of the HR2x series DVR have stated that they noticed recordings do not start exactly when the receiver time changes to a time a recording is to start at.

As for suggestions, like I stated, you can either pad your recording or let it cut off the end of the show. Cutting of the end in most cases will only cause you to lose the credits and next week's previews, but there is always the chance you might miss that last 30 seconds of the show.

- Merg


----------



## chuckyHDDTV (Aug 30, 2007)

Last night around 9 PM EST, my R15-300 rebooted as if it received a software update. It went through the whole initial setup again and when it was all over, I lost every single recording I had. Was this update suppose to do that?


----------



## crunchtime (Dec 20, 2006)

Got the upgrade last night and tried out the group play. It does finally work but, I noticed that it always starts at the beginning of the show even of you already started watching it. The group I tried it on the oldest show I had half of already. When I did the group play it not only started at the beginning it did not save my place. So if you are going to use group play and you already started a show make sure you bookmark so you can jump back to your spot.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

chuckyHDDTV said:


> Last night around 9 PM EST, my R15-300 rebooted as if it received a software update. It went through the whole initial setup again and when it was all over, I lost every single recording I had. Was this update suppose to do that?


No or there would be a whole lot of unhappy DirecTV CSR's when irked customers unleashed their rage by calling in!!! This is why major software upgrades are not sent out to the entire country at once but are _staggered_ just to see if such a catastrophe happens to customers.

Sometimes, the configuration data or other information gets corrupted. The unit checks this information after a new software download or when the box is restarted. Your info has probably been corrupted for some time, so when the box restarted it detected this and did a "complete reset" on itself.

I have never actually lost all of my recordings before, and I've been updating TWO R15-300's with CE releases for almost a year now. The worst I've encountered is a loss of my FAVORITES lists, the satellite configuration data, and my series links/TO DO list.

While you may be mad that you lost your recordings, it actually would have happened even if you didn't get a new software download. That's why just like with a computer you should *always* make backups of your favorite recordings either to videotape or with a DVD recorder.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> As for the recorder clock and receiver clock, most indications is that they are the same although some users of the HR2x series DVR have stated that they noticed recordings do not start exactly when the receiver time changes to a time a recording is to start at.
> 
> - Merg


I have observed that the clock on the R15-300's and the new R22-100 are within *THREE SECONDS* of the actual time as read from a radio-controlled clock. This is probably due to satellite or transmission delay. This is both the onscreen clock *and* the one that starts recordings. The "recording" clock was checked by looking at the radio-controlled clock and also observing exactly when the orange record light went on and off.

The issue of "late" recordings with the HR2x is probably the same I've observed with the R22-100, as they are almost identical units. This bug causes recordings to be off by *exactly* one or two minutes, meaning that the clock is correct but the software is having a problem READING it and/or the guide data.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> The issue of "late" recordings with the HR2x is probably the same I've observed with the R22-100, as they are almost identical units. This bug causes recordings to be off by *exactly* one or two minutes, meaning that the clock is correct but the software is having a problem READING it and/or the guide data.


I've noticed the Start Late Bug as well on the R22 and documented it in the Issues List.

- merg


----------



## Phroz (Jul 3, 2006)

chuckyHDDTV said:


> Last night around 9 PM EST, my R15-300 rebooted as if it received a software update. It went through the whole initial setup again and when it was all over, I lost every single recording I had. Was this update suppose to do that?


That makes my problem seem small lol

I assume I got the update sometime late last night (the menu no longer gives a time although for some reason it lists the current and original version both as 1208). When I just turned the receiver on for the first time today the screensaver was on, which I found to be weird since I turned the box off last night. Then I see the setup screen, select dish type, zip code, blah blah blah... which I just finished. It's not that it was really a hassle, but of course none of the recordings scheduled for today were recorded 

Good thing I turned it on today and found that though. Some days I won't and just catch up on the weekends. If I missed a whole week of recordings I would have been pissed.


----------



## willis3 (Feb 2, 2007)

Got it it PA last night... so what's new in this release?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

willis3 said:


> Got it it PA last night... so what's new in this release?


Check the first post in this thread and click on the release notes link.


----------



## rickcpruitt (Mar 25, 2008)

the menu seems to jump up much faster, and sometimes it moves faster than I intended. The group play feature seems to work well. I didn't have any kind of loss of recordings and didn't go through a guided setup. I missed the first ones that caused the menu change to the hd interface menu. Just takes getting used to.


----------

